# NCV Milked Cape Town



## Effjh (17/1/16)

Anybody in Cape Town stock NCV Milked juice, either 30ml or 100ml? Delivery fees are becoming a real pain in the nads for me, I would like to be able to collect or at least not fork out 75% of the juice cost just on delivery.

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Anybody in Cape Town stock NCV Milked juice, either 30ml or 100ml? Delivery fees are becoming a real pain in the nads for me, I would like to be able to collect or at least not fork out 75% of the juice cost just on delivery.
> 
> Thanks


Hi buddy

How much mg nic do you vape?


----------



## Effjh (17/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> How much mg nic do you vape?



Hey @VapeSnow

3mg preferred, only occasionally 6mg depending on the juice.


----------



## VapeSnow (17/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Hey @VapeSnow
> 
> 3mg preferred, only occasionally 6mg depending on the juice.


I have a bottle 3mg +/- 70ml left


----------



## andro (17/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Anybody in Cape Town stock NCV Milked juice, either 30ml or 100ml? Delivery fees are becoming a real pain in the nads for me, I would like to be able to collect or at least not fork out 75% of the juice cost just on delivery.
> 
> Thanks


Canal walk .the vape shop under the escalator close to dischem

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/1/16)

andro said:


> Canal walk .the vape shop under the escalator close to dischem


 Is this the new one/ or the one with the hubbly flavours as well? : hmmm,, and the one next to checkers doesn't count with their E-Liqua products  tobacconists are but tobacconists.


----------



## andro (18/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Is this the new one/ or the one with the hubbly flavours as well? : hmmm,, and the one next to checkers doesn't count with their E-Liqua products  tobacconists are but tobacconists.


the new one , the one by checkers doesnt have that liquid . is few places in canal wak that sell starter kit and liqua etc


----------

